# Quick stupid question



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok, this is my horse Romeo.
http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=265
And someone has a picture that I know is of my horse, but they are saying this is NOT my horse, and getting upset at me.








I deleted who said it was their horse so that I don't get in trouble. But does anyone see that he is ROMEO not HARLEY.

Here is the picture I took of him









Same horse right?

I am not trying to start anything, or get in trouble, but it is really bothering me that someone would take the picture of my horse and say it was theirs.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

b 
u
m
p


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone??


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

yes this is defanitly fishy. I think we may have another faker on our hands. I did some resurch and she said that she has a 2 y/o dutch warmblood. but in her one post she wouldnt post pics.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/new-horse-25887/page2/

where is all the modoraters on this one?

in this thread vvv

http://www.horseforum.com/girl-talk/more-insanity-lol-30678/

she said that she broke some bones but if you read this tread vvvv

http://www.horseforum.com/girl-talk/guys-casts-25632/

its her BF/feiance (sp?) (it keeps changing post by post) that he is the one in the casts. if you go and read all of her posts they are kinda fishy. I know I have no control over this and I might just be sticing my nose in a place that I shouldnt but I think this needs to be seen by a mod.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Yeah I thought those threads were. . . umm not matching up. 

This morning she told me that she got Harley (Romeo) from her fiancees father who is a breeder.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

oh wow. I think you need to report this to a moderator.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

This is a pm I got from someone that she had p-med. 
Paintluver,
I was told you had a disagree and you thought that horseoffire stole a picture of your horse Romeo and called it her horse Harley.

*While both horses look similars if you look closely you will notice that your horse has more pink around his muzzle. Theses are clearly different horses and even in the shadow that different would show up. No hard feeling, next to go off and make an accusseation until you are sure you are in the right.
*
If these horses are different, why is the bg in her picture my barn? And he has on the same bridle as I own. Obviously this is my horse. 
The real thing I get a kick out of is *make an accusseation until you are sure you are in the right.*
^^They are accusing me of accusing her. And it IS my horse....


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

w.o.w. a mod sent you that email?

The horse is in the exact same spot, with the exact same barn behind, with the exact same horse..

wow.. maybe msg a diff mod


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

horseluver50 said:


> w.o.w. a mod sent you that email?
> 
> The horse is in the exact same spot, with the exact same barn behind, with the exact same horse..
> 
> wow.. maybe msg a diff mod


 That is what I thought. I was like "Ummm, that IS my horse I have seen him everyday for over a year, I am pretty sure, I KNOW HIS MARKINGS!"


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

What mod. should I tell? I am kind of new here and don't know them.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Iridehorses is a good person to PM


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok I will go tell them right now. Should I just show this thread?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

yes. I think you should show this thread.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Ok. I told Iridehorses.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

This is getting very pathetic and I am strongly considering leaving this forum.

This is the same horse, paintluver I hope they get this figured out for you!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm sorry, those pictures are identical - anyone who can't see that is in need of professional help. I can't imagine, though, why someone would try to pull this off on a board where the actual owner was also a member. I mean, on a separate site, maybe, but what kind of genius thinks that they can do it where the other person is present???
Honestly, the PM from the other person is written pretty much exactly like the other member's posts are all written.....just saying.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> This is getting very pathetic and I am strongly considering leaving this forum.
> 
> This is the same horse, paintluver I hope they get this figured out for you!


 Thank you. I hope they get this figured out too. I am really upset that someone would do that. I am now puting a watermark on my pictures...


themacpack said:


> I'm sorry, those pictures are identical - anyone who can't see that is in need of professional help. I can't imagine, though, why someone would try to pull this off on a board where the actual owner was also a member. I mean, on a separate site, maybe, but what kind of genius thinks that they can do it where the other person is present???
> Honestly, the PM from the other person is written pretty much exactly like the other member's posts are all written.....just saying.


That is what I thought too. I was just really offended when he was basically said "Don't accuse if you don't know" I was like WHAT?? 
Yeah, I am kind of happy that it happened on this site so that I knew and can fix it. But still makes me mad.

Thank you for the support everyone.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh dear I'm so sorry that is clearly your horse!

Thats what ****es me off on here sometimes, people saying their someone that their really not!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^I know. I just don't understand why someone would do that to someone.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

have you heard anything from Iride yet? I have the person in question on my ignore list I'm sure others probably do as well. I agree with Fehr I've been considering leaving this forum as well due to the immature pathetic behavior of some of its members.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^It is actually appylover (I think that is the right name) That is helping with this.


I just got another PM from the person saying they aren't lieing. (That it is their horse)


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I feel for you and I really hope that this is dealt with properly...


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I feel for you and I really hope that this is dealt with properly...


Thank you. I hope it is dealt with too.:-(


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I dunno the horses are very similar but I dont know if they're the same or not. Bit where is the 'faker' and why isnt he/she standing up for themselves? Thats what I wanna know


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The horse is identical. The picture is identical.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

Its the same horse ! just be flattered that some pathetic person wants to claim ur horse as their own.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I can't see the photos (most are blocked here at work... sigh...) but I can't believe someone would do such a moronic thing!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Oh god, haha. Sorry, I shouldn't laugh but that is hilarious. Why?! Why would someone do that? For god sakes, go to google and find a random horse at least, don't steal on that's already on the forum, good golly! Some people. 
_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Kiki said:


> I dunno the horses are very similar but I dont know if they're the same or not. Bit where is the 'faker' and why isnt he/she standing up for themselves? Thats what I wanna know


Seriously? "Similar"? That is the exact same picture - it isn't that the horses are similar in look - the entire background of the photo, the tack and the horse are identical.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Kiki said:


> I dunno the horses are very similar but I dont know if they're the same or not. Bit where is the 'faker' and why isnt he/she standing up for themselves? Thats what I wanna know


 Similar?? It is the same picture.


FehrGroundRanch said:


> The horse is identical. The picture is identical.


 ^^Yep. Thank you!


Shalani said:


> Its the same horse ! just be flattered that some pathetic person wants to claim ur horse as their own.


 Haha, Flattered/offended that they keep lieing and saying it is their horse. lol quite a few emotions going on here.


CheyAut said:


> I can't see the photos (most are blocked here at work... sigh...) but I can't believe someone would do such a moronic thing!


 ^^I know that is what I thought. Why would someone do that?


Fire Eyes said:


> _Oh god, haha. Sorry, I shouldn't laugh but that is hilarious. Why?! Why would someone do that? For god sakes, go to google and find a random horse at least, don't steal on that's already on the forum, good golly! Some people. _


 ^^No, it is kinda funny that someone would do it to someone on the same board, but not funny because, well face it, its someone elses picture/horse. =/


themacpack said:


> Seriously? "Similar"? That is the exact same picture - it isn't that the horses are similar in look - the entire background of the photo, the tack and the horse are identical.


 ^^Exactly.


----------



## SFMoneyMarket (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh my god Dani! I cannot believe this is happening to you! That person is a real idiot.

If you look at the picture at Romeo's muzzle, you can CLEARLY see the black markings that I recognize him by, as well as the white from his blaze/snip whatever he has lol. It is very clear. So whoever said that "Romeo had more white than the horse in the picture" clearly did not look close enough.

I'm sorry Dani, I hope it all gets straightened out!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I know I am a little late, but that is deffinitely the same picture. And you can clearly tell that it is the same, by the background of the picture, and the bridle. I think paintluver would know what her own barn looks like for crying out loud!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

SFMoneyMarket said:


> Oh my god Dani! I cannot believe this is happening to you! That person is a real idiot.
> 
> If you look at the picture at Romeo's muzzle, you can CLEARLY see the black markings that I recognize him by, as well as the white from his blaze/snip whatever he has lol. It is very clear. So whoever said that "Romeo had more white than the horse in the picture" clearly did not look close enough.
> 
> I'm sorry Dani, I hope it all gets straightened out!


Thank you Kait! I hope everything gets straightened out. all I want from the person is a simple appology, but they are just denying it. :-(. I know, Romeo has a very distinctive black/pink mark on his muzzle, that is how I can tell him from other horses too (Obviously with more, like head shape and everything, but you get the idea). I just can't believe some people. 


Jillyann said:


> I know I am a little late, but that is deffinitely the same picture. And you can clearly tell that it is the same, by the background of the picture, and the bridle. I think paintluver would know what her own barn looks like for crying out loud!!


^^I know, right! I just don't understand why someone would do this to someone else.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Any news on what was done about this?


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Not yet


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh my goodness, it is *clearly* the same horse! I don't know why someone would steal a picture of your horse and try to pass it off as their own! I mean, it's not hard to figure out that they're lying! Sorry this happened, and I hope you get things sorted out soon!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Snapple122 said:


> Oh my goodness, it is *clearly* the same horse! I don't know why someone would steal a picture of your horse and try to pass it off as their own! I mean, it's not hard to figure out that they're lying! Sorry this happened, and I hope you get things sorted out soon!!


 Yep. 

And like I said before is a simple appology is all I want. But I doubt I will get even that.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

was this ever resolved?


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

thats crazy, its extremely odvious its the same horse, the same backround, same bridle, the horse is in the same position, there should be no doubt about it that its the same horse. just crazy


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I dont' know that it was "resolved", but the person in question no longer has that horse in her "barn" here and, while she has logged in recently, has not posted since 9-5-09.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Well hopefully everything's been resolved; I find it odd that who ever was claiming that Romeo was theirs NEVER even came on this thread to defend themselves...geuss that says alot in itself who he really belonged too!!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

mom2pride said:


> Well hopefully everything's been resolved;* I find it odd that who ever was claiming that Romeo was theirs NEVER even came on this thread to defend themselves...geuss that says alot in itself who he really belonged too!!!*



^^ I know, it was just wierd that someone would do that! They left the board after that, so I guess, that tells you something too! lol!


----------

